

Help Kickstart a Hackerspace in Iraq - 2 days to go - dylanhassinger
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bilal/baghdad-community-hackerspace-workshops#top
Full story here:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4528669
======
googoobaby
Arduino for IED control?

